# stray kitty pics - opinions?



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all,

As some of you know, I've got a stray kitty who needs a home, and I want to put a cute picture on the flyer. Which of the following 4 pics would you use?

They're not great, because kitty keeps walking towards me for some loving whenever I go into the room. But I could try to get better ones. Are there any angles, poses etc. that would be particularly cute?

She had come over mid-meal in the last pic and was licking her lips, which is why her tongue is a blur. 

I'd appreciate any and all feedback! Thanks!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

The one with the dishes I like best. I wish you were closer, I would take that beauty in a heartbeat....Charli would have a beautiful sister.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a cutie! I like the dish one best too! Shows more of her....


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for your input! Yeah, you can see her tufted paws and a bit of her fluffy tail. She is a super sweet little girl. That pic was taken on the second day she showed up. Just noticed that her tongue is sticking out in that pic too, lol. 

I really wish I could get a better pic of her!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think pictures taken from above somehow soften their faces.

Straight ahead:











and looking up:


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Virginia isn't that far from Michigan..I think I feel a road trip coming on


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

She is very cute! I also like the one with the dishes.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Marie, that second pic you posted is irresistible!  Great idea - I'm going to try that. And maybe the little girl will actually stay still if I'm not sitting or squatting. My pics don't convey her sweetness. Argh. Even though I'm not actually spending time with her, I'm spending a lot of time on her. SO behind on my work.  But I want to get the flyer out quickly, because she really needs some human company.

jking, well we'll be passing on the highway somewhere, since Chino and Shadow will still be in Michigan... :mrgreen:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

The one with the dishes is my vote. I can see her fluffy tail.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

spirite said:


> Marie, that second pic you posted is irresistible!  Great idea - I'm going to try that. And maybe the little girl will actually stay still if I'm not sitting or squatting. My pics don't convey her sweetness. Argh. Even though I'm not actually spending time with her, I'm spending a lot of time on her. SO behind on my work.  But I want to get the flyer out quickly, because she really needs some human company.
> 
> jking, well we'll be passing on the highway somewhere, since Chino and Shadow will still be in Michigan... :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

marie73 said:


> I think pictures taken from above somehow soften their faces.
> 
> Straight ahead:
> 
> ...


Is that Gigi? Have you had any updates on her recently?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, that's little Gizilla. I stopped getting updates when they moved from California back to their home state, but that's understandable.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marie, she's Gorgeous! 

Spirite I like the one with her with the dishes too!
Try getting a photo of her on a Red Blanket or a pretty Green one...for some reason, those colors seem to work the best for black or black. & white kitties!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh we've got some photographers here! 

Drat. I don't think I have anything red or green. And I still think I'm going to need something - or someone - to help so that she'll stay still. You should hear her little motor going whenever she sees me. She's really going to make someone happy. 

Just as soon as I can get a decent pic...Maybe I can put a close-up if I can get one, and the one of her with the dishes. 

Good thing I have a lot of extra cat dishes and bowls. She's going through a lot of them!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

*how about this one?*

I think I took 14 pics, promptly lost half of them (don't ask). This is the only one that came out halfway decent. Too blurry?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's adorable! Look at those eyes!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Little Miss "NoName" is Absolutely Adorable!! What a precious little face!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh she is so precious! I love her!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Miss Kitty thanks all of you for the compliments.

Marie - great tip about taking the pic from above. She no longer looks grumpy!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Spirite, 
How is Miss Kitty doing??
Some more pics would be Great!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Sharon, I was also going to post on here today to ask about Missy No Name.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL - this kitty has a whole lotta names for a kitty with no name! 

She's gaining weight and seems to be ok healthwise, but the poor thing just wants to be with a human all the time, and she's alone 23.5 hours out of 24.  She got to sit on my lap and crawl all over me for a while tonight. Without claws though, she keeps sliding off me. Cute.  She presses her face up against mine and then sticks her head in my hand. Well my hand was getting wet, and I thought her nose was running and that she might have a URI, but nope, she just drools when she's happy, lol. 

My catsitter ran into a client last week and said she was interested, but I haven't heard from her. A colleague of mine who isn't a cat person is actually toying with the idea but is concerned because she does go away for weeks at a time over breaks. I said "catsitter?" She said "expensive." I said "me?" She hesitated, but agreed to come over and meet her, but that won't happen until after our break - so we're looking at 2 weeks or so. 

I can't let kitty out of the room because she's so needy. I already have 3 very needy kitties who don't get as much attention as they want. Celia would be completely freaked out and unhappy if she had to share me. She'd already taken to swatting at Margaux when Margaux started wanting to sit on the couch with us a few months ago - something she has never done in 12.5 years. 

I really can't figure out what kind of life miss kitty had before. I think she must have been very loved, given how much attention she wants. She's absolutely the sweetest little thing and will just tolerate a lot without complaining. She only complains (loudly) when she's hungry and hears me come home or go up the stairs. She's almost too docile, like she's used to doing nothing except be in a room with a human. Much as she loves it when I sit with her, when I leave, there's not a peep from her. She doesn't seem to know what toys are, she won't sleep on any of the soft things I put in the room, she doesn't seem to really groom herself...such a mystery.

Hopefully, something will pan out sooner rather than later! Thanks for asking!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the update Spirite. It sounds like you are doing everything you can and little Miss Kitty is gaining weight so that is really good.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

spirite said:


> Much as she loves it when I sit with her, when I leave, there's not a peep from her.


Wow, that is strange - but good. Imagine how hard it would be otherwise. You are doing the best you can! Here's hoping this lovable girl gets a great home with someone who appreciates a loving lap cat. :luv


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Judy and Heather. The woman who comes to clean my house and who was with me the second day little kitty showed up is also trying to find a home for her. 

If there doesn't seem to be any real interest by next Monday, I'm going to call the no-kill shelter and see if they'll put up an adoption notice for her even if I don't bring her in. Several of the pets they have up are listed as being in foster, but I don't know if you have to officially work with them as a foster family.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope you can find her a loving home soon, Spirite, she looks so sweet and sounds like such a little sweetie too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Mikayla. I'm trying to lure a colleague over in the next couple of days and if that doesn't go forward, I'll have to contact the shelter. 

She's finally acting a little like a cat though. After showing zero interest in any toys, including a couple of catnip toys, for the past 3 weeks, she started sniffing one a little a couple of days ago. Today she sniffed a little more then stretched out on the rug (first time I've seen her do that!) and rubbed her face on it. So I put one of the baskets of toys on the floor. It's got several catnip toys but also a lot of loose catnip on the bottom. Well...she dug right through to the bottom, stuck her whole head inside, then sat in the box, then pushed it all over with her head. Very cute! I'm so glad to see her perk up a bit!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, that sound like she's really becoming comfortable with you and in your home, being on the rug and digging on the toy basket, lol. There are always folks looking for lap kitties, so there's still hope! Plus the weather is getting cooler, so hopefully someone will want a cuddle-kitty like her! 
Crossing my fingers that everything will fall into place and that she loves her new owner, whoever it may be! ;-)


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Somewhere out there, should be a home waiting for her and whoever that is gonna be, is gonna be so fortunate. Such a sweet little girl!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, kitty was adopted today. 

Her new mommy is a client of my petsitter, who fell in love with the picture (thanks to all for your input and suggestions! ). 

However, when she came to see kitty last weekend, it didn't go that well. She'd been petting kitty for quite a while but didn't stop when kitty started showing signs that she'd had enough. So then kitty got upset and reacted with paws and teeth. It wasn't really an angry reaction, but I told the woman I'd get her checked out at the vet just in case there was a medical issue.

She checked out fine (and she's gone from 5.7 lbs to 7.0 lbs), so I called the woman, who came back today and was actually apologetic about the overpetting last time. She spent about 45 minutes with her today, and when kitty gave her the sign (raising her head with a mrrr!), she stopped, which really relieved me. 

Her new mommy is a really nice woman probably in her mid- to late-50s whose husband has some health issues, which is one of the reasons they wanted a loving lap cat. No children or other pets in the house. 

I'm happy for kitty because I know she'll be loved, but I do have some misgivings because her new owners aren't educated about cat food - they'd bought a bag of Purina kitten chow in preparation for her arrival. I guess I've turned into a cat food snob with all I've learned here.  Ideally, kitty would have gone to a home where she'd get high quality food, but who knows how long she'd be waiting.

But at least I'm very comfortable that she's going to a good home, since my catsitter knows this woman and has been to her house. Her new mommy gave me a hug and promised to keep me updated and send pics.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I'm so happy for you! I'm catching up on this, and it's such great news! Sounds like she's going to a great home, even if it's not with the greatest quality food. Hopefully they'll do some research.  I'm still trying to convince my mom to switch to something better... But she pays for it. I did get my boys a water fountain, and it has increased their water intake 10000%.

She's such a beautiful girl!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Spirite, that's GREAT NEWS!
I'm so Happy for you, Miss Kitty, and her new mommy!!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yay, so very happy for you, spirite! 
If you are still worried about her food, you could still offer some cans of Miss kitty's favorite wet foods to say it's to help ease with her transitioning to a new home, along with maybe a list of what foods you were giving as well with some info printed about feline nutrition? Well, it's hard, I totally understand not every cat owner is willing to spend $$$ on canned food; it's a delicate issue. 

The main thing is that she has a home to call her own, and you made it possible to allow that to happen, so give yourself a nice pat on the back for that feat alone! Yay!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ohh thats fantastic news! I am so so happy to hear she has found a lovely new home. 
None of this would have happened if you had not found her and taken her in. You did a wonderful thing for Missy No Name


----------

